# PENTAX CAMERAS, ANY GOOD???



## lenad09 (Aug 19, 2009)

Im fairly new to this site, but i have noticed, or well havent noticed anyone talking about owning or wanting a pentax camera?? i was looking at their site and i became really interested in their K-20D its a dslr 14.6 megapixels, dust proof and weather resistant, seems like a pretty awesome camera and the price is amazing! $699.95 so why doesnt everyone else love this camera? am i being blinded by something?? someone help, i dont want to make a mistake!?


----------



## KmH (Aug 19, 2009)

for someone afraid of making mistakes you sure make a bunch when you type ​ 
the top brands are canon and nikon :thumbup: pentax olympus fuji and sony pick up the slack :thumbup:​


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 19, 2009)

There is a general bias towards Canon and Nikon.
This is due to the fact that they have the most experience with DSLR production.
(Historically, these two have always been the most popular among the general photographic population)

Not to say that they are currently the best.

I have taken a look at the specs on the Pentax DSLR's  ... and I like them.
I really like the fact that they will accept almost any old Pentax K mount lens ... if the K-7 was around when I was looking to buy a DSLR, I would have really considered it.


----------



## loopy (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm a Pentaxian  I've been using Pentax cameras for over 10 years and will continue to buy their products.  I just picked up my first dslr (Pentax KM) a couple months ago and adore it. In my opinion, good value and great quality.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 19, 2009)

It all depends on what you mean by Good.  Pentax makes bodies that are quite capable in most areas.  Their high ISO performance is lacking compared to Nikon and Canon, but if you don't need extremes in ISO then no problem.  Their accessories are lacking compared to Canon and Nikon, but if they have the lenses and other accessories available for what you want to do, then again, no problem.  

Canon and Nikon have the most complete systems in terms of bodies, lenses and accessories.  Canon was my choice because of my focus in photography and their ability to meet all of my needs.  If Pentax, Sony, Olympus or Fuji meet your needs then that is all that matters.


----------

